# Sweet memories.....



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Sat here earlier on a windy, sleety Easter saturday afternoon cracking a few walnuts got us both reminiscing……..

On a recent trip to Sardinia in late summer/autumn last year we were slowly making our way back to Blighty and decided to stop off near Mulheim in Southwest Germany.
We found a delightful free stellplatz in a lovely little village called Hugelheim.

Here begins one of the most contented and relaxing stoppovers we have had for quite a while in the van....

The stellplatz was nothing more than a parking area adjacent to the village vineyards, no facilities and only 2 spaces for motorhomes. First impressions weren't great. On the way into the village we encountered what I can only describe as a local youth of oriental appearance who was sweeping the streets, shouting and singing loudly as he did so, he waved to us, we waved back and carried on our way. Strange lad, we thought.

We sited the van and were pleasantly surprised to see handy leaflets in a box that had been locally produced showing the location of all the places around the village where you could buy supplies, meat, veg, wine etc etc, what a nice touch.










An old tractor pulled up and dropped his trailer at the parking place. We sat and watched as he proceeded to shuttle back and forth from the vineyards bringing huge containers full of grapes back on the front forks until the trailer was bursting full. The man then grabbed a few bunches from the trailer and came across and presented Judy with them and wished us a pleasant stay before connecting up to his trailer and trundling off back to his Vineyard, presumably to make lots more lovely Hugelheimer wine.










We went for a cycle around the village and visited the local wine producers and sampled their wares, lovely chilled white and we decided to purchase a few bottles. I asked if we could have a few more glasses to taste but it seemed to get lost in translation, the friendly lady then produced two glasses which she said we were welcome to take with us so we kindly accepted her offer and also bought a few bottles to go with the free glasses, the wine was lovely and it seemed logical to show our thanks to the community for providing such a lovely stoppover and spending a few bob to show our gratitude - well, that was my excuse!. 
We then came across a field bursting with flowers with a 'pick your own' area where Judy helped herself to a nice bunch of Crysanths. The vendor supplied a sharp knife for you to cut your own stems and the sign asked nothing more than to put what you thought appropriate into the honesty box for your wares.










We stopped at the local butchers on the way back and purchased a nice pork joint for our supper before returning to our pitch. On the way back just next to our pitch we found two walnut trees that were starting to drop their produce and we spent the next 1/2 hour scooping up a healthy supply which we would store and keep to eat later when back home. 
An elderly lady walked past and bode us good day, we had a long, slightly disjointed chat with her in pigeon German and it turned out that she was on the local council and responsible for the organisation of the stellplatz, she was delighted that we were enjoying our stay and hoped we would visit again.










We got a few chairs out and settled down for the evening and cracked open a bottle of 'Hugelheimer' wine. I got the Cobb bbq out and lit it and put the pork on with a few potatoes around the edge. Then we heard the sound of the local youth we saw earlier singing away to himself and gesticulating to us about something, 'oh god' we thought expecting some hassle but he waved to us then disappeared, muttering to himself into the vines. He then re appeared with a big bunch of grapes and proudly placed then on our table and smiled and wished us a 'guten apetite', we never saw him again. Amazing, how sometimes you expect the worst and can be pleasantly surprised.
The rest of the evening was spent consuming the excellent local wine, the pork was cooked to perfection with beautiful crackling and the weather was kind to us with lovely sunshine into the early evening even though it was autumn. We were surprised no other vans joined us that night, they didn't know what they were missing.










Later on an elderly gent from the house just over the road called over to us and wished us a pleasant evening and a good nights sleep. We slept like logs that night.
Next morning we had a quick breakfast before venturing back to the walnut trees to pick a few more before the off.
The man from across the street popped over again, he didn't speak a word of English but chatted to me for ages telling me all about his life and how proud he was of where he lived, he used to be a professional footballer and retired to Hugelheim, what a wonderful friendly man. We shook hands and he wished us both a safe journey home to England. We left the stellplatz vowing to return one day but somehow I doubt if we could ever have such a perfect stay as we had for those two short days.

We had saved the walnuts for a rainy day and we've just cracked a few sat here at home which made us both recall memories of one of our favourite stoppers all over again. It just so happens we have a few bottles of Hugelheimer left over as well :wink: .

If ever you're in the region, do pop in and stay for the night, and don't forget to give my regards to the old man from over the road, the stellplatz lady - and that noisy singing youth as well, be nice to him, you never know, he might bring you some grapes as well.

Prost, und Frohe Ostern!

Pete.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Nice story Pete; as you say, makes you feel better on a grotty day! 8)


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

What a fantastic & heartwarming story. That for me is the essence of what MHing is about. Thanks for sharing.

Dave.


----------



## jakjon (Jan 20, 2007)

hi pete what a great story we will be going to germany later this year and hopefully may stay here and give the old man your regards


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Lovely story.
Very nice photo.
I like the MH.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete,

Excellent, really enjoyed the pictures and the story, thanks for sharing it  

MHS...Rob


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Fabulous...


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Great story, sounds like you had a really nice time there.

Johnny F


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Great story peejay. We had the same last September the stellplatz had a walnut tree. We kept picking them up I think we had 5 or 6 nets full that you buy oranges in we are still eating them now! Anyway this old girl came out after we had a strong windy day. Not a nut to be seen we had picked them all up yes we did feel guilty but it was not her tree! So next day picked up another bag full and took them round her house and gave them to her she was very pleased. Started packing the van to move on. She came to the door with a bottle of wine and made us take it. She could not speak English and us no German. We love Germany and find it very safe and very friendly. They do tend to stare alot but if you start talking to them they love it. And you find if you find one that speaks English the others think I can do this English and they all start. They can be very funny and you see some funny things! You don't get the sunbed thing with the towel we all have our own chairs.......Great Place to go.Enjoy Bob. :blob: :blob:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I really enjoyed reading that, thanks for sharing your lovely memories with us, and great pictures by the way, just goes to show there are still some lovely nice people out there,

Anne


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Great little story, Pete. It's experiences like that which make motorhoming so enjoyable and interesting  

Gerald


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

What a lovely story - thanks for sharing it with us. Its shows we can enjoy our MH even when we are not travelling. Recalling such lovely times helps us through 'til the next trip away.

Sue


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks Peejay,

Today, Easter Sunday, the weather is cold, overcast with the threat of snow later-a rarity here on the Isle of Wight!!! Your wonderful little travelogue has brightened the day and lifted my previously gloomy mood. Best wishes to you and yours,

Caulkhead


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for your replies.

I think its true to say that the Germans are a lot more friendly and approachable than the stereotypical image that many brits have. Certainly our experiences have borne that out.

By the way the Hugelheimer wine is all gone now  

pete


----------

